# The Messed Up Things People Do



## faith leche (May 20, 2005)

What Has Someone Done To You Lately, That Truely Burnt You.
Go Ahead Vent It Out. :d :d :d


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

sounds like you have something to get off your chest; you go first.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm still waiting for Ed McMahon  He said he had a check for me


----------



## faith leche (May 20, 2005)

no im actually ok .nothing bad nothing good. sort of a stand still you know. but i think agrivation is universal. its a good ice breaker...this thread is for non cooking topics,...cut me some slack .lol


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

faith, you get slack. i wasn't challenging you or anything like that. just thought you'd been burned and might have a good story/lesson for us all. 

chrose, you probably should expect Mr. Macmahon to bring you a check, last i heard the check was for me.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

OK here's one. I once had an executive chef who seemed to have it in for me. No matter what I did, he felt I did it wrong. Even I can't be wrong that much! 

One day he *****strated how to make these goat cheese pastries we served with a beet salad. He was specifically tying to show me the exact size he wanted them. I measured his strips of dough with a ruler and they were exactly 5 inches. 

The next time I had to make them, I made them exactly 5 inches. When they were done he said they were the wrong size.

Aty that point, all my doubts about my performance faded. I knew it wasn't me. I also quit not too long after that.

Mark


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

my husband has a freakin' doofus 'friend' who's been a.) dying....for the past 10 years, and it's always immanent b.) getting amazing windfalls of money, and blowing it all within a month on things like craft bandsaws and dvd's and although the family is miles deep in debt from his medical bills c.) going to kill himself, but if he can't, will (one of us) help him? d.) in agonizing, constant pain, and therefore eating lots of class a narcotics, although there isn't a specialist between here and timbuktu who can diagnose just quite whats wrong with him.......
you want aggravating? aggravating is getting a desparate, gasping phonecall from this man at 8:00 am ....and talking to him ten minutes later and he's miraculously lucid! 
can you say munchausens?????? 
i knew you could!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone else notice that whenever you use a word (or partial word) with the letters nomed (spelled backwards), CHef Talk spells that word with *****!!!!!

I was in a meeting once, and the meeting leader told everyone that the meeting was over and as usual, everybody (including me) got up to leave. He suddenly pointed at me and then pointed to my chair. I figured (as is sometimes the case) he wanted to discuss something after the meeting.

So I sat down. I folded my hands and leaned slightly forward over the table to see what he wanted to discuss. He points to the speakerphone (which was actually closer to him than to me) and tells me "Hang it up".

I was totally miffed like I'm his personal minion or something (he happened to be my supervisor) and especially since other people at the meeting witnessed this!

doc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well.... If people wouldn't post words that are not so family friendly then would wouldn't have to ***** the words. Double edged sword. ChefTalk (especially the fourms) is a place many teachers recommend to their kids to go to for research so we try to keep it safe for the whole family.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Nicko:

You missed the point.

I didn't use a curse word. There's a normal word that Cheftalk always asterisks. I can't tell you the word without it being censored. I'll try spelling it vertically:

D
E
M
O
N
S
T
R
A
T
E

Whenever someone uses that word, Chef Talk asterisks the first two syllables of it. I have noticed that a number of times. That's what DeltaDoc was trying to say.

Watch, I'll spell out the word horizontally here and you'll see how it asterisks the first two syllables: demonstrate.

Mark


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

No I didn't miss the point and I understand what you are saying I am simply explaining why ChefTalk has to do it. There were several bad people awhile back using part of the word you typed vertically in a specific phase and we placed it on the ban list till they leave. I will try to fix this.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Nicko:

My apologies. When you said: 

"Well.... If people wouldn't post words that are not so family friendly then would wouldn't have to ***** the words."

I thought you were saying that I said something profane.

I didn't realize you were referring to other people whose inappropriate comments caused you to asterisk the word we were discussing.

Mark


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Gone a full month w/o hearing from any of my prospects after an interview, 10 phone calls, and 4 messages. I mean, COME ON...TELL ME IF I'M IN OR NOT!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I fixed the issue with demonstrate ending up like *****strate. Sorry for that everyone.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

re headless chicken:
you gotta be kidding! that bites. after all this time, too!!!


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

(note: burt reynolds and ned beatty do not appear in this story.) 
guess who got hauled off by the gendarmerie? thats right! got in a fight with his wife, she refused to put up with it so he claimed he was going to commit suicide AGAIN. she called them, gave them the 411 and they arrived (used to it by now) no lights, no sirens, bearing zip tie restraints and bored looks. straaaangely enough he remained miraculously healthy throughout the entire weeklong ordeal of jail and court appearances. it was only after he had found a place to flop and another woman to put up with his crapola-an additional three days; quick work for a dying man, eh?-that we got another wheezing, gasping phonecall. i sent my husband to the munchausens syndrome website and even he had to admit the descriiption was frighteningly apt. 
next week: the vegetable lamb eats captain munchausen, but promptly spits up.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

The thing that irks me the most is my boss. She is constantly saying one thing and swearing that she said something else. My co-worker has noticed the same thing, and of course, the boss is always right.

A week ago she told me to come in the next day to prepare a big luch for 15 people. When the house guests smelled the food cooking, they informed me that I was supposed to be off that day and it was the next day that I was supposed to prepare this lunch.

Knowing my boss, (who apologized for the error) I won't get paid for the morning in question because I had a printed menu with dates. I assumed that it was a misprint when she personally told me to come in the next day.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Lately, nothing. I've gotten a little wiser these days. Five and a half years ago I went to work and found the place closed. Ended up a thousand bucks short.


----------

